# "Remembering the Old; Embracing the New" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 25, 2015)

Tonight, any bell that tolls worldwide does so in honor of our beloved* PiP* for her winning entry, *Remembering the Old*. Kindly join us in lending our voices to those congratulatory chimes.

Pip has the honor of choosing the fate of our pens in the month to come, please be kind, love.



Congrats Carole! Both your choice of content and technique were awesome. Superbly well done, hon!


----------



## Gumby (Jan 25, 2015)

Well done, Carole! You got my vote.  Congratulations, dear!


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 25, 2015)

Congratulations PiP!


----------



## rcallaci (Jan 25, 2015)

pip pip hooray-pippity do da day  --congrats

my warmest
bbo


----------



## Boofy (Jan 26, 2015)

Yay, well done PiP! :3


----------



## PiP (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm speechless! There are so many excellent entries I never thought my poem stood a chance. Well done to all my fellow poets.

*pip does VERY happy dance*

Thanks to everyone who voted for me 



> Pip has the honor of choosing the fate of our pens in the month to come, please be kind, love


.

:scratch: Let me see...


----------



## escorial (Jan 26, 2015)

well done


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 26, 2015)

:champagne::cookie: Congratulations PiP!!! You should be proud--you were up against daunting , intimidating, skilled poets...


----------



## apple (Jan 26, 2015)

Congratulation PIP!  I enjoyed your poem so much.  A very well deserved win!!


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 26, 2015)

Great poem, Pip. Congratulations!


----------



## aj47 (Jan 26, 2015)

Awesome work, PiP.  We need a conga-rats emoji!


----------



## vangoghsear (Jan 26, 2015)

Congrats Pip.  It was a pip of a poem. :untroubled:


----------

